# Anybody know of a low water sensor for water troughs that works through a smartphone?



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

My dad has a pasture about 20 miles from his home...checks the cows every other day or so. The Water supply for the cows is from an electric water well.

Every now and then the well pump will act up and not do it's job meaning the water trough doesn't get filled. Haven't had serious consequences when it has happened, but one never knows.

My question is does anyone know of a system that could monitor the water level and send an alarm to a smartphone when the water level drops? It would seem that in this day of technology someone has developed some type of smartphone app system that could be adopted to monitor water trough levels. Just wondering.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

How about a camera system so you can log in and see whats going on?


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

Good idea but how will the camera hook up with the phone? Seems like the camera would have to somehow be linked into the internet. Don't have wifi in the pasture...the cows haven't asked for it yet.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

32-0-0 said:


> Good idea but how will the camera hook up with the phone? Seems like the camera would have to somehow be linked into the internet. Don't have wifi in the pasture...the cows haven't asked for it yet.


You have satellite exposure on that pasture I suppose.....or is Uvalde that far off the grid?

It could work just like a game camera that takes pictures of deer in Illinois and sends them to me(smart phone) in Tennessee.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I just showed my kid your topic and he told me they make some kind of remote fuel gauge gizmo that tells the fuel company when a fuel storage tank is low and tells them to come fill it up. They use them on irrigation,generators and fuel storage tanks so there might be a direction to look.


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

farmerbrown said:


> I just showed my kid your topic and he told me they make some kind of remote fuel gauge gizmo that tells the fuel company when a fuel storage tank is low and tells them to come fill it up. They use them on irrigation,generators and fuel storage tanks so there might be a direction to look.


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

Thanks for the ideas...will see if I can find anything that I can make work.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://store.pumpalarm.com/cellular-water-and-power-alarm-p/s-pb-std.htm?utm_source=Google&utm_medium=Product%20Ad&utm_campaign=Google%20Product%20Ad

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

farmerbrown said:


> I just showed my kid your topic and he told me they make some kind of remote fuel gauge gizmo that tells the fuel company when a fuel storage tank is low and tells them to come fill it up. They use them on irrigation,generators and fuel storage tanks so there might be a direction to look.


My propane company has those on my tanks on the turkey barns. They can read the level 30 miles away and I receive texts when they are filled, at 30% and 15%. I know they do not require wifi, I think they are radio transmitted and all electric meters are radio transmitted now.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.supplyhouse.com/OEM-7000-Rocket-Wireless-Fuel-Level-Monitor


----------

